# New to FreeBSD need help with a network interface



## danilobraga (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello, I just got a 45 drives NAS running FreeBSD and I'm trying to add a 10G Intel x550T1 card to it.
How do I set it up as an ethernet interface? Thanks


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Sep 2, 2020)

I can't help that much but what (if anything) do you see in dmesg?  Anything that seems revelant?

If you search the internet for FreeBSD and that NIC do you get any idea what the driver might be called?

I get this suggested: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...10-Gigabit-Network-Connections-Under-FreeBSD-

So _maybe_ the ix driver?  Does that show in your dmesg?  If it looks like the thing, then look at man ix.

What version of FreeBSD are you intending on using?


----------



## mickey (Sep 2, 2020)

danilobraga said:


> Hello, I just got a 45 drives NAS running FreeBSD and I'm trying to add a 10G Intel x550T1 card to it.
> How do I set it up as an ethernet interface? Thanks


I'd say you need net/intel-ix-kmod:

```
This release includes the 10 gigabit FreeBSD*-based driver for Intel(R) Network
Connections.

The ix driver supports all 10 gigabit network connections based on
82599, 82598EB, X520, X540, and X550 series controllers.

WWW: https://downloadcenter.intel.com
```


----------

